# How does "Car Buy Back" Work?



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

So I have been having some troubles with my new car, I called Chevy and this person mentioned swapping out my car for another car. I got a great deal on my car and I would be even more upset if I ended up losing all the deals I got because of this issue. 

If anyone has been though this process or if you know about this please share your knowledge, the more I have the better the phone call will be later this week. 


Thanks, 

CruzeDFB


P.S. I NEVER asked for a new car.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

From what I can tell you GM would give you the value of your Cruze as if you were to sell it your self as a used car.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

CruzeDFB said:


> So I have been having some troubles with my new car, I called Chevy and this person mentioned swapping out my car for another car. I got a great deal on my car and I would be even more upset if I ended up losing all the deals I got because of this issue.
> 
> If anyone has been though this process or if you know about this please share your knowledge, the more I have the better the phone call will be later this week.
> 
> ...


What is Chevy having so much difficulty getting corrected?

What year and how many miles are on your vehicle?

Rob


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

New 2013 Cruze Issues noted at 90 miles


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

CruzeDFB said:


> New 2013 Cruze Issues noted at 90 miles


Did you buy your Cruze local?


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

In WI


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

There is a per mile charge, somewhere alomg the lines of 30 to 35 cents per.

The total is subtracted from the window sticker retail price....I'm being vague because it seems to change every year.....likely a inflationary thing.

Obviously, best to get the info from the horses mouth.

Rob


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry CruzeDFB......memory misfires from time to time.

In your case, go for a straight, no money exchanged, just a new vin# if you can get it.
Your concerns began the day you brought it home.....So, why not?

Good luck,
Rob


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Good luck. Let us know what you find out on Wednesday.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Robby said:


> Sorry CruzeDFB......memory misfires from time to time.
> 
> In your case, go for a straight, no money exchanged, just a new vin# if you can get it.
> Your concerns began the day you brought it home.....So, why not?
> ...


Thanks Rob, I really appreciate you help.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> Good luck. Let us know what you find out on Wednesday.


Thanks for the concerns, Ill keep you posted.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

CruzeDFB said:


> Thanks for the concerns, Ill keep you posted.


That's what this forum was created for too help each other out with issues good and bad.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

It appears they are going to use a new program called 'Love it or Return it' in your case......I look forward to your report.

Rob


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Robby said:


> It appears they are going to use a new program called 'Love it or Return it' in your case......I look forward to your report.
> 
> Rob


Isn't that program over with?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> Isn't that program over with?


Maybe it ended but they are going to invoke it in this case.

Rob


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Glass and Rim were ordered yesterday, glass is coming from Canada and should take a few weeks. They couldn't find why the car was smelling like Coolant. I should be getting a call from Chevy today to find out what they want to do.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Well I'm a little annoyed, the person that was working on my case inset in my dealers "district" SO I need to wait for the new person to come back and look at my case. I'm starting over now with a new person, so who knows what the outcome will be.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

CruzeDFB said:


> Well I'm a little annoyed, the person that was working on my case inset in my dealers "district" SO I need to wait for the new person to come back and look at my case. I'm starting over now with a new person, so who knows what the outcome will be.


GM stalling to you get the repairs done to your Cruze. Then they will say that you accepted the repairs and try to close your case.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

CruzeDFB said:


> Well I'm a little annoyed, the person that was working on my case inset in my dealers "district" SO I need to wait for the new person to come back and look at my case. I'm starting over now with a new person, so who knows what the outcome will be.



Hi CruzeDFB,
Sorry to hear about the issues you've experienced with your vehicle. Just so you know, our district specialists are the best people to handle your situation as they are able to assist you further with your case. We definitely urge you to work with them and they will work hard to get a resolution for you. If you know your Service Request number I can look into it for you with any updates if you'd like. Please PM me your information and we can look into this further for you with any updates if available.

Thank you,
Sara (Assisting Stacy)
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Hi CruzeDFB,
> Sorry to hear about the issues you've experienced with your vehicle. Just so you know, our district specialists are the best people to handle your situation as they are able to assist you further with your case. We definitely urge you to work with them and they will work hard to get a resolution for you. If you know your Service Request number I can look into it for you with any updates if you'd like. Please PM me your information and we can look into this further for you with any updates if available.
> 
> Thank you,
> ...


Thank you Stacy, I am suppose to get a call tomorrow. I'm now dealing with my third district specialist, they were suppose to call today but it was re-scheduled for tomorrow. I really have no idea what they plan on doing, I really hope the car gets swapped out. The coolant smell is getting stronger and hearing a NON-Certified GM person was installing my windows I am completely sour to this car. I'm almost regretting buy it.  

I'll PM you soon keeping you in the loop.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

CruzeDFB said:


> Thank you Stacy, I am suppose to get a call tomorrow. I'm now dealing with my third district specialist, they were suppose to call today but it was re-scheduled for tomorrow. I really have no idea what they plan on doing, I really hope the car gets swapped out. The coolant smell is getting stronger and hearing a NON-Certified GM person was installing my windows I am completely sour to this car. I'm almost regretting buy it.
> 
> I'll PM you soon keeping you in the loop.


Good luck. Hope for the best. How many miles do you have on your Cruze now?


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Currently 667, noticed everything at 200 miles. Most of the miles have been from going back to the dealer (100 miles), work is only 1.5 miles away.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

CruzeDFB said:


> Currently 667, noticed everything at 200 miles. Most of the miles have been from going back to the dealer (100 miles), work is only 1.5 miles away.


Don't you have a local dealer you could take your Cruze to. Also did you ever get a chance to check for your build date? Just wondering how close your build date is to my Cruze.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> Don't you have a local dealer you could take your Cruze to. Also did you ever get a chance to check for your build date? Just wondering how close your build date is to my Cruze.


Let me run outside and take a look, I prefer going to the dealer where I bought it for right now. The local dealer here is awful, I had them work on my older car and they stole my wheel caps and dented my door. Somehow it was MY fault of that.... I prefer not going there right now.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Looks like 1/13 was the build date. What was yours?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

CruzeDFB said:


> Looks like 1/13 was the build date. What was yours?


1/13 also. I wonder how close are vin#s are.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> 1/13 also. I wonder how close are vin#s are.


Copy cat!!!!!!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

CruzeDFB said:


> Copy cat!!!!!!


The beginning of my last 8 digits are 719.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> The beginning of my last 8 digits are 719.


This is getting weird! Mine is 721!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> The beginning of my last 8 digits are 719.


My Cruze started production on 1/9/13.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> My Cruze started production on 1/9/13.


How did you get the date, mine only said 1/13


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

CruzeDFB said:


> How did you get the date, mine only said 1/13


I special ordered my Cruze from Lujacks so I was able to follow the order with my order number. And also got PM from Stacy from Chevy customer service. So my guess your Cruze was built prob a week after mine was.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> I special ordered my Cruze from Lujacks so I was able to follow the order with my order number. And also got PM from Stacy from Chevy customer service. So my guess your Cruze was built prob a week after mine was.


Cool to know!! You got lucky with nice working windshields  

Do you have any coolant smells?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

CruzeDFB said:


> Cool to know!! You got lucky with nice working windshields
> 
> Do you have any coolant smells?


No but my MPG sucks. I have a weird noise coming from the passenger front door when you go over bumps sounds like something rattling inside the door.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> No but my MPG sucks. I have a weird noise coming from the passenger front door when you go over bumps sounds like something rattling inside the door.


Funny you mention that, I get 31 MPG driving on Hwy 43 for 90 miles. In town I get 23mpg.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

CruzeDFB said:


> Funny you mention that, I get 31 MPG driving on Hwy 43 for 90 miles. In town I get 23mpg.


Same here in town 23MPG my Cruze has about 630 miles on it.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Well Chevy called, basically they don't care about the issue and that's about it. I mentioned depreciation value and they said "sorry" also the Coolant smell has been noted and will be continued to be fixed pass my warranty if need be. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

CruzeDFB said:


> Well Chevy called, basically they don't care about the issue and that's about it. I mentioned depreciation value and they said "sorry" also the Coolant smell has been noted and will be continued to be fixed pass my warranty if need be.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


That's pretty much what I was expecting. But was hoping for the best though for you.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

CruzeDFB said:


> Well Chevy called, basically they don't care about the issue and that's about it. I mentioned depreciation value and they said "sorry" also the Coolant smell has been noted and will be continued to be fixed pass my warranty if need be.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


So what your plan keeping it or are you thinking of trading in your Cruze LTZ?


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

after the experience hes had... i dont think he wants to go near a cruze if he had the choice


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

CruzeDFB, you coolant smell problem is well known. Read this post if you didn't already: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/11235-antifreeze-smell-thread-v-2-a.html

GM has released a new repair information last week, PI0935 that might solve this issue http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...temperature-control-set-high-heat-engine.html I believe PI0935 and PI0740 should be applied together to eliminate coolant smell.

As for buyback, they was this works depends on your location and their lemon law. Most states require 3 or 4 repair attempts after which you can apply for a buyback. They calculate usage based on the lifespan of the car which is 100k miles.

So, take your millage, divide by 100000 and multiply by the price you paid for the brand new car. This would be the cost you will have to absorb. You should not have to pay for depreciation. I think this formula applies if the car is one year old or maximum 3 years old (Canadian rule).


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the kind support and advice! I really appreciate it.


----------

